# Topics > Books >  Book "Evil Robots, Killer Computers, and Other Myths: The Truth About AI and the Future of Humanity", Steve Shwartz, 2021

## Airicist

Book "Evil Robots, Killer Computers, and Other Myths: The Truth About AI and the Future of Humanity", Steve Shwartz, 2021 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Article "Needed: People To Put The Intelligence In Artificial Intelligence"

by Joe McKendrick
February 13, 2021

----------

